# HELP callingtons or frontline?????



## westy404 (Mar 17, 2011)

i've discovered my royal has mites horrid little [email protected]#!ers,i have zoo med mite off spray wich doesn't work at all sprayed everything cleaned everything and their still there.the local rep shop said he uses frontline spray and ive seen loads of posts saying callingtons so wich is best?i want the mites gone ASAP i've noticed the there are a few that look like they've have gone in the eye sockets and this is really worrying me.at the mo ive bathed him, cleaned and disinfected the viv cleaned the disinfectant off re siliconed rub'd him with olive oil and put chip shop paper down in his viv and put him in his rub for now while the silicone drys completely and the fumes go.i did the olive oil thing as im not going to be able to order any treatment until monday.thanks in advance.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Why don't you try one of the sprays and if it doesn't work then try the other. Seems like those mites are there too stay for awhile, tough ain't they. Millipedes get them, but it cleans the millipede


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

I've used frontline which worked. Never tried the other so I can't comment on it. Stop with the olive oil as it can damage the scales, vegetable oil is better mate.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

From the testing I have seen callingtons is a very potent product. You can hear the eggs crackling on contact. But be careful around amphibs and inverts it's deadly stuff. The best way I saw was the chap removed the snake to a RUB, cleaned and burned the viv sub straight, removed all feeding and water hardware. And spryer the viv down. Then took the snake out of the rub, sprayed into the rub and then out the snake back in for 5 mins. You can actually see the little fiends die and fall off.

John.


----------



## TJR (Jun 18, 2009)

Callingtons without doubt.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I've personally used frontline in the past and it was good bye to the little feckers after the first attempt and they've never returned *touch wood*. That said, I've heard lots of great things about Callingtons, so as and when i get another breakout, I'll certainly be trying it out, as I understand it's more about treating the viv rather than the animal. I still have frontline in the drawer, should it fail.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Treating mites with callingtons is about treating the viv and the snake ( you spray with snake in - this will also get rid of mites in the eye socket) . 

Fab stuff, does the job 

To anyone using frontline - it is not approved for snakes and it is not safe. If you use frontline on your snake and it dies, entirely your fault and the manufacturer has zero liability.


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

as for the mites around the eyes dont worry to much as hopefuly they are dead where you bathed it and when he/she sheds all the mites will come out of there with its shed that seems to be the most fav place for the mites to get


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
callingtons is the best and most effective anti-mite there is.it kills mites out right whereas a lot of anti-mite treatment only stops the little buggers breeding.and u shouldent really use frontline 4 snakes.


----------



## westy404 (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks all i got some f10 form john berry as i was abit cheaper,only downfall i've found with it was how long it takes to dry.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

F10 is a disinfectant, it is not a mite treatment. I use F10 for cleaning generally. 

Callingtons is the only thing I have found to be effective against snake mites.

Remove water spray viv with snake in it. Replace water 48 hours later. 7 days later repeat. No more mites. 

I clean out the substrate too and keep them on paper if you use particulate substrates. That can hide mites.


----------

